# Daten einer Chipkarte über einen Chipkartenleser auslesen



## Thomas Bender (17. Jun 2004)

Hi...

Wollte in einem Java Programm auf einen Chipkartenleser(USB Port) zugreifen, um dort Daten auszulesen bzw Speicherkarten zu beschreiben. Wie lässt sich das realisieren - wie kann ich auf den Kartenleser zugreifen?  :bahnhof: 

MFG Thomas


----------



## Grizzly (18. Jun 2004)

Über eine vom Hersteller mitgelieferte Java Bibliothek. Oder eine andere Bibliothek des Hersteller, auf die Du mittels JNI zugreifst.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2004)

Hm, ja ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es bisher nur über native Komponenten im Programm möglich ist, auf den USB-Port zuzugreifen.
Es gibt zwar eine extra API für die Kommunikation (javax.comm) mit den Schnittstellen am PC, aber das unterstützt bisher nur die seriellen und parallelen Schnittstellen. Und das auch nur sehr eingeschränkt. Auf Firewire, USB usw. kann noch nicht zugegriffen werden.
Ich hoffe, das diese API mal weiterentwickelt wird.


----------



## Grizzly (18. Jun 2004)

Wobei es die Java Communication API auch nur für Windows und - glaub ich - für Sun Solaris (oh, welch ein Wunder :wink: ) gibt.
Sinnvoller fände ich es, so Schittstellen wie Twain und Co. zu unterstützen. Dann es bspw. Wurst, ob der Scanner an der seriellen, an der parallelen Schnittstelle oder am USB hängt. Aber für Chip-Karten-Leser gibt es - glaub ich - keine gemeinsame Schnittstelle.


----------

